
The Role of Higher Education in Entrepreneurship - mpbm
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/21/the-role-of-higher-education-in-entrepreneurship/
======
mpbm
Anyone have any idea what this is saying? All I get out of it is that The
Princeton Review's list and the U.S. News and World Report's list of
entrepreneurial schools were totally different and apparently the author has
no idea why.

